
Tencent Disappoints on Earnings as Its Games Face Regulatory Hurdles - hkmurakami
https://www.wsj.com/articles/tencent-disappoints-on-earnings-as-its-games-face-regulatory-hurdles-1534332170
======
Eridrus
> In order to monetize games, new titles have to be approved by two regulatory
> bodies, the National Radio and Television Administration and the Ministry of
> Culture and Tourism. The National Radio and Television Administration hasn’t
> approved new games since March, part of a restructuring of the regulatory
> agencies that oversee the industry, analysts said.

I guess China probably doesn't have much of an indie game dev scene if this is
what it is like.

